

The greatest PL talk of all time - halst
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ahvzDzKdB0

======
ColinWright
Always a favorite.

Comments are closed on these previous submissions, so this is the best place
to start a new discussion about this brilliant talk. You may want to read some
of the previous discussions, so here are earlier submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=68918>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=92542>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=122989>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=150863>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=152311> <\- 7 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=626380>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=827107>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2359174> <\- 21 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3744125> <\- 5 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4245680>

Also, here's the PDF of the talk:

<http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~evans/cs655/readings/steele.pdf>

<http://www.brics.dk/~hosc/local/HOSC-12-3-pp221-236.pdf>

